

Female entrepreneurs - #4 Digital Agency on AdAge A-List wants to help - laklak24

On Sept. 24, Resource will launch RI:30; an opportunity for one female-owned business seeking a robust digital presence to work together with Resource Interactive's digital experts for free for up to one year. The lucky winner will work side-by-side with the same experts who guide the digital strategies of some of the world's most recognizable brands, and Resource will help create a custom digital experience just for her company that will propel her business into the digital stratosphere. RI:30 is Resource's unique way to give back and to say thanks.<p>For three decades, Resource Interactive has created ground-breaking consumer-driven online experiences for Fortune 500 companies like P&#38;G, Limited Brands, and Nestlé. And to celebrate the agency's 30th anniversary, Resource Founder and Chief Culture Officer Nancy Kramer and CEO Kelly Mooney are seeking a new company to add to its 2012 roster.
======
laklak24
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9bKbIwnPbQ&feature=mh_lo...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9bKbIwnPbQ&feature=mh_lolz&list=HL1316112402)

<http://www.resource.com/>

